# Dometic Refrig. Not Working On Elec.



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

So I thought I would just start a new topic. Went camping 2 weekends ago and had to run the fridge on gas because only had a 15 amp plugin and wanted to run the AC. When we got home hooked up to the 30 amp plugin and put it on Electricity but it keep faulting. Finally opened it up and found the 5 amp fuse blown. Replaced but still didn't work. Finally got some LP and the fridge works fine on gas but not on electric. Checked it tonight and have 120V going to the heating element but when I checked the continuity had a opened circuit, inf. Ohms. So I am sure that the element is burned out. Has anyone changed one of these? How hard is it to get out and put back together? Found one on the internet for $24 so would not be too expensive if I can change it my self. Thanks for any help.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Not had to do it myself yet but looking at the design and placement it should be a 10 minute job. It mounts in the side of the boiler/flue and


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Not had to do it myself yet but looking at the design and placement it should be a 10 minute job. It mounts in the side of the boiler/flue and


Well went to a local RV dealer and dug around until we found a 325w heater for $40. Had to put different ends on it to fit. We to take the old one out and it would not budge!







Started looking and the bottom of the tube that the old heater was in had rusted thru and the bottom of the heater had corroded thru. I tried to get a pair of vice grips on it and pound it out and it would not move. Finally got it to move 2 1/2" by wiggling it back and forth but still is not loosening up. Had a 3 year warranty on the unit but I had bought it in Feb, 2006 so out of warranty. Had recall work done on it earlier this year and had worked ok until last trip. Gave up for the night and will try to work on it later but hopefully I don't have to pull the unit or take it some where. Any thoughts?

Edit on Sat. Tried again to get it to move and it won't move a mm. Bad part of it is now I can't get the flue put back together so I could safely use it on Gas. Had a gal tell about just buying a trailer model fridge (elec. only) and put it in place of it. May have to think about that.


----------

